# HEY EVERYONE WHATS UP



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Hey everyone

My name's Chris and i've been working out for a few years off and on during hockey season, golf season, and track season, but have never really been serious about it until now. Now that im going to college ill have more free time on my hands to work out and stuff. I was just wondering if i could get some advice on how to get more cut(get rid of a little fat) and gain more muscle mass. Right now i weigh about 155ish, and i'm 5'8"ish. I do work out everyday, and i take 4 creatine pills a day, as well as a protein shake before and after my workout. Usually for workouts, i'll work biceps and triceps monday wednesday and friday, and chest/shoulders tuesday thursday.

I do the normal workouts for biceps and triceps such as barbell curls, skull crushers, concentrated curls, tricep extensions(above the head), and wrist curls. Four sets of each.

For chest and shoulders i do benching, usually alternating days between incline and flat. Then dumbell flys on the flat bench, then side arm raises with barbells in hand, and more wrist curls. Thats basically my workout.

I was just wondering if i could get some advice on how i can change my workout to gain more muscle mass and be more cut at the same time (aka lose the extra fat around the abs also). I tried uploading a picture but it isnt working so i'll try again later. Any advice i can get id appreciate it.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

Firstly, it doesn't seem like you are concentrating on the three major exercises....

squat, bench press, deadlift...

those will engage a huge amount of muscle.

Secondly, at 5'8 and 155lbs... are you really fat? I think that perhaps you think that you have fat that you don't really have, and to be honest this fear or belief that you are carrying fat will only hold you back on muscular development...

If you still think that you need to lose lots of fat then invest in some good fat burning supplements and fine tune your diet.

Can you post up your current diet and training (including cardio) and we'll see what we can recommend.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Well here goes

I know im not fat but i meant like the extra layer around the lower abs, you know? the annoying thing but besides that i dont care. I mainly want to gain more mass and become more cut, and i figure if i do that the abs will work themselves out? or do i need to do more cardio aka running a few days a week. Last week i ran 3 miles 4 days of the week after my workout. But this week i didnt run. Should i keep running? or is there like an alternative. I sort of shyed away from the whole crunches and ab workouts for now because from what ive been reading they dont do as much as they are built up to be. I used to do crunches every night and i have no problem with the strength of my abs at all. But my diet, is mainly whatever i can get my hands on, but ive been eating much healthier lately. Like today i had a bacon egg and cheese for breakfast, a ham and cheese sandwhich for lunch, and a few leftover homeade slices of pizza. But i also snacked on like an apple, and had my daily protein shake, but then ill snack on the occasional chips or popcorn. Thats mainly what my diet is. I've been trying to eat alot healther aka eating apples, and trying to eat more meat to put more protein in my diet. Any tips on that?

b]For my training on monday wednesday friday:[/b]

Preacher Bar Curls: 4 sets of 10 at 75 lbs

Skull Crushers: 4 sets of 12 at 80lbs

Concentrated Curls: 4 sets of 12 at 25lbs each arm

Overhead Tricep Extensions: 4 sets of 25 at 20lbs

Wrist Curls (5 lb weight on a string attatched to a pipe) 4 sets of 4(1set=up and down)

*tuesday thursday*

Bench: 4sets 1st-135 12 times 2nd-145 10 times 3rd-155 10 times 4th-165 8 times

My rendition of the clean and jerk(i dont extend it up over my head)- 4 sets of 10 at 85 lbs

Dumbell Flys- 4 sets of 15 at 20lbs

Wrist Curls- same as the other days

Thats all i got so far. So now i need to know what i should work on in my diet and my training workouts. Thanks for the help i appreciate it a ton.

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

oh yeah and i take 4 capsules of creatine a day 2 before my workout and two after each have 5000mg of creatine in them i think.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

hi chris..

good to hear your wanting to change your physique!

ok, not wanting to be too critical here mate - but your diet is sh*t! ill make a couple of points, ask what you want about what i say and hopefully you will learn how to improve yuor diet and create a structured nutrition plan to change your physique.

1 - forget about what training your doing and what supplements your taking initially.. diet is the key and you should choose supplements to complement your diet - ok to stick with creatine for now.

2 - your diet seems to consist mainly of processed and junk food - this is what gives you the extra layer of fat around your abs mate - you could run for 10 miles twice a day but as long as your eating these foods youll still have that layer of fat!

3 - snacking on fruit although a nice idea in that its healthier than snacking on crisps and chocolates - well its still "snacking" i.e. giving your body more than it needs!

4 - basically if you want to shed the fat and harden up the muscle you want to be looking to eat more consistently - i.e. every 2-3 or 3-4 hours, and be eating mainly 'whole' unprrocessed/packaged/frozen foods such as fresh meat and veg, pasta, rice, potato etc etc.

5 - your diet should be structured to provide your body what it needs and not just "a couple of slices of left over pizza" etc.

hope this helps you out, like i say diet is the most important thing when your looking to change your body composition. ask any questions you want - hopefully all teh guys on here can help you out!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

chris1315 said:


> But my diet, is mainly whatever i can get my hands on, but ive been eating much healthier lately. Like today i had a bacon egg and cheese for breakfast, a ham and cheese sandwhich for lunch, and a few leftover homeade slices of pizza. But i also snacked on like an apple, and had my daily protein shake, but then ill snack on the occasional chips or popcorn. Thats mainly what my diet is. I've been trying to eat alot healther aka eating apples, and trying to eat more meat to put more protein in my diet.


Hey

I think a few adjustments to your diet and you should be on your way to achieving what you want. Its definitely the diet here (although I also think your training needs some tweaking i'll have a look at it later). You say you want to lose fat, but you eat chips, pizza and what looks to be a high carb, high fat diet...

I think go back to basics. 6 meals, split equally from the time you wake up and go to sleep.

Carbs only for meal 1 and the post workout meal. Fats moderate but good (fish oils, olive oil etc) throughout.

Carbs all LOW GI, with a little leighway for after the workout.

At least 30 grams of protein per meal, but ideally 40 - 50 grams.

For an example diet look at the huge amount of previous posts in the diet and nutrition section, perhaps this is a hugely fatloss diet without being too extreme...:

wake up 9am, meals at 15 minutes past the hour at 9,12,3,6,9,12. Add brocolli to each turkey breast meal.

meal 1: 5 egg whites, 2 whole eggs (omelette), go easy on the oil, small bowl of oats in skimmed milk

meal 2: 200 grams turkey breast, 10 grams olive oil

meal 3: same as meal 2

meal 4: (pre workout) same as meals 2 and 3, but with a banana

Post workout [TRAIN 630 - 745] so at 745: 2 scoops of protein powder, 50 - 100 grams of oats, or 50 grams dextrose if you go high GI PWO mentality

meal 5: same as meal 2

meal 6: 200 grams lean beef steak, half a pint of skimmed milk.

OK i worked that up really quickly, but i think you maybe get my point? Protein here is about 40 - 50 grams per meal split equally over 6 meals, plus post workout shake. The difference between the off and on day (ie. non training days) you would just leave the post workout shake out.

Its also quite ok to swap one of the turkey meals with another protein drink (2 scoops), but to get the healthy fats its good to take oils with it.

The above diet (VERY approximately ) 300 grams protein, 150 grams carbs, 70- 80 grams fat (if take fish oils etc), with ~ 2750 calories, on a training day.

Hope this helps and anybody reading this feel free to pick apart my example diet.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

oops stupid me posts a new topic instead of replying to this one

sorry bout that

thanks for the help though, i plan on sticking to the diet for a while and still working out and waitin for some results.

Heres a picture of me right now

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/doherty1313/detail?.dir=/8a46re2&.dnm=156are2.jpg&.src=ph

so im working off of that

any other suggestions about what i should do from looking at my picture?

thanks

chris


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

its very hard to say from that pic

personally id say just get your head around teh new diet and make sure your training is intense and your getting enough rest... give it 2-4 weeks with the dieat and get into a nice routine where its easy to eat when you need to etc...

and watch your body change!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Lee

i just found a list online somewhere of the foods that are like good for the kind of diet im gona try like just unproccessed meats and certain fats and such. So ill stick to that for a while and stay with the workout. Someone said somethin to me about cutting in another forum because its the summer. Do you think i should do that? or just stick to this diet and keep working out and it will happen?

Chris


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Dude if you really want to drop fat and gain muscle you need to sort your diet outas at present is prettuy poor. My mum eats better than you and al she does is the gardening


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

you got pics of your mum galtonator??? lol

chris - personally id say get yoru head around eating differently first as youll find that preparing food and eating more consistently will take up moe of your time - so trying to make too many changes at once will take alot out of you mentaly and physically...

after 2-4 weeks you should have a settled routine and be used to eating different and also your body should have noticeably changed as long as your eating the clean foods!! once your here then you should think about making changes to your diet depending on how your body responds to teh initial change!


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

Fraid not mate!! lol

I agree eating healthy is one thing eating like a bodybuilders is the next step. Try being good all week then have some cheat stuff at the weekends


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

haha thanks guys, now i have something to strive for:

to look like your mom, maybe do some gardening while im at it


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

you can come cut my lawn if you want mate - itll give you massive quads.... honest


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927 (Mar 31, 2006)

The weeds need pulling up at my place as well gives you massive forearms


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

haha i have enough yard work to do here at my house

i life in massachussetts and the rain just keeps on coming here so the grass is growing like crazy

But on a serious note, anyone else have some advice for me?

Chris


----------

